# Personal question , could use some guidance



## krimynal (26 Nov 2014)

First off I didn't know where exactly to post this , so Admins feel free to move it if it needs to.

I am currently a Gunner in a Reserve unit here in Quebec.  2 Months ago I applied for a transfer to REG Forces for 3 different trades :

1 - AWS Tech
2 - AVS Tech
3 - Artillery

I spoke with the recruiting center , just wondering about my personal file ( physical , aptitude test and what nots ) just making sure I was competitive enough for the trades.  The result I got were that I really don't have to worry about this side of things.  

The 1 thing I need to worry though is AWS Tech needs High Maths ( 436 ) , and AVS Tech needs Mid Maths ( 426 ).  I only have Low maths right now ( 416 ).  I already applied for Adult school , to do my 426+436 in case I get any offers.  

The problem that I have right now is that I applied for the FO 1-15 starting in January with the reg force.  What I am scared of is to not have the chance to complete those maths before it starts.  With all the Christmas break coming , I won't be able to get access to the books / exam rooms.  

Then my problem is on one hand , I want to get it done as soon as possible just to be ready whenever I get an offer from the Reg Forces for my transfer.  On the other Hand I really would like the opportunity to do the training in January.  

I was just looking for some guidance about what would the best thing would be , Should I take the risk and go with the training without completing my maths , but if I get an offer , have to decline it , and hope to get another one soon enough.  Or should I stick with night school do it as fast as possible , which would make me miss the training , but be ready in case an offer gets out ?

( feel free to comment or criticize )


----------



## krimynal (15 Dec 2014)

anyone has any input or his own 2 cents on that matter lol ! 

I gotta say I'm still trying to figure out the best choice !


----------

